# top 5 no so common places you´d love to visit



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

*top 5 not so common places you´d love to visit*

Well guys, everyone wants to visit NY, sidney, Honk Kong, Tokyo or Paris, but how many of your friends would travel to Pyongyang to take some shots of pyramid-shaped hotel?


Here is my top 5 not so common places i would love to visitm that may sound weir and crazy to most of my friends and relatives.

I´d rather traverl to Pypriat than to some lost paradise island! Would you?


1. Pyongyang, North Korea.



































2. Pypriat, Chernobyl , Ukraine


































3. Gunkanjima or Hashima, Japan










































4. Detroit, USA



































5. Astana, Kazakhstan



























this is my list, so tell me yours!


----------



## ywb2224 (Oct 12, 2009)

*ugg classic tall boots on sale*

If you want a good pair of warm UGG boots that you can wear during the cold months for years into the future, but don't want to spend a fortune then you need cheap uggs. Uggs are a typically quality sheepskin boot with leather outer and strong rubber soles on the bottom. The UGG 5815 classic tall boots is the center of all sheepskin shoe companies shoe lines for a reason. This style has been around keeping peoples feet warm and comfortable for a long time and will be serving this purpose for a long time to come.*Get quality shoes if you want them to last*Why bother getting a pair of classic tall boots that are just going to fall apart on you after a few times wearing them. If you keep spending your good money buying these low quality pairs of sheepskin boots you will just be throwing your money away. It doesn't matter how good or bad the economy is you don't need to be throwing your hard earned money away with those junky boots.*Quality doesn't have to be really expensive*You can get good quality cheap ugg Classic tall boots if you know where to look and what to look for. There are a few brands that make quality sheepskin boots that will wear well for you for a long time and become one of your best friends. The thing is they tend to be expensive because they are also stylish. These companies come out with a few great new styles every year and they are right up with the trends. If you want to get a good pair of uggs at a discounted rate then you need to be willing to get last years boots or even ones from a few years ago. If you are in the market for the classic tall boots then you shouldn't have too much of a problem finding some at a discounted rate.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Detroit is such a sad story. hno:

Grand architecture wasted for nothing.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

goschio said:


> Detroit is such a sad story. hno:
> 
> Grand architecture wasted for nothing.


That's what happens when you're number 3 in the United States because of such a huge economic boom from the auto industry. They lived on top of the world for years... and who ruined it?
People like you and me, and the race riots.
Now Detroit is America's 20th or beyond city.

hno:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Ouch to Detroit.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

it seems that motorway enjoyes decadence.


----------



## MarioGutiérrez (Aug 9, 2009)

1-Chisinau, Moldova.
2-Jamestown, Saint Helena Island
3-Nuuk, Greenland
4-Lima, Peru
5-Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Tajikistan (well, Central Asia in general), North Korea and Detroit indeed, Abkhazia and basically the whole of the Caucasus and Russia aaaaaaaaall the way to Kamchatka, the Moon.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think after you've reached a certain level of travelling, having visited most of the destinations you always dreamed of, you enter a second phase, in which you look for more exhotic places.

For me, Pyongyang is a great destination. I'd also like to visit Namibia, Moscow (not-so-common here in BR) and Bolivia.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ be then you enter a third phase and realise that "exotic" tourism is as fake as "normal tourism" or whatever you want to call it like. In these places deemed "exotic" the locals try to ajust themselves to the touristic stereotypes in order to make money from visitors. 



MarioGutiérrez said:


> 1-Chisinau, Moldova.
> 2-Jamestown, Saint Helena Island
> 3-Nuuk, Greenland
> *4-Lima, Peru*
> 5-Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic


Not as uncommon as you might think, there are lots of foreigners over there.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

MarioGutiérrez said:


> 1-Chisinau, Moldova.
> 2-Jamestown, Saint Helena Island
> 3-Nuuk, Greenland
> 4-Lima, Peru
> 5-Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic


Santo Domingo is a common mass tourism spot for europeans. Don't think this is special at all. On the same level as Teneriffe, Cancun or Phuket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sanaa, Yemen*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/162/355599315_f2e5b8f58e_b.jpg

*Rangoon, Myanmar*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2006/2088616268_3a2e618b7e_b.jpg

*Constantine, Algeria*









http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4476/mypixv.jpg

*Ashgabat, Turkmenistan*









http://www.wallpaperlink.com/images/wallpaper/2007/0707/03610x.jpg

*Kazan, Russia*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1162/1475665351_54af37cbd6_o.jpg


----------



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Marsupilami said:


> it seems that motorway enjoyes decadence.


Well, what can i say? certainly i do.

A couple more of places i´d like to visit!

Darvaza Gas Crater - Karakum Desert, Turkmenistan also know as Hell´s Gate:





























Aral Sea, Uzbekistan and Kazakstan!


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*1- IRAQ*





































*2-Jerusalem & Holy lands*









*3-Armenia & East Turkey*




























*4- Alaska*










*5- Mongolia*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

eklips said:


> ^^ be then you enter a third phase and realise that "exotic" tourism is as fake as "normal tourism" or whatever you want to call it like. In these places deemed "exotic" the locals try to ajust themselves to the touristic stereotypes in order to make money from visitors.


I don't get what you mean. I said "exhotic" meaning "not so common places" and nothing else.

(And Lima is not what one would call tourist mecca in South America.)


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

For me - too many, to name them all.
Just 5 examples.

Dallol salt pans, Ethiopia:









Sarisarinama "simas", Venezuela. Two holes in one of tepuis of Venezuela - 350 m in diametre and 350 m deep. Mysterious place with unique species of plants and animals.









Weird _Dracaena cinnabari_ savannah in Socotra island, Yemen









Jellyfish Lake, Palau:









The Wave, Arizona, US:









Currently building my own Website about unusual places of World, got collection with more than 1000


----------



## MarioGutiérrez (Aug 9, 2009)

goschio said:


> Santo Domingo is a common mass tourism spot for europeans. Don't think this is special at all. On the same level as Teneriffe, Cancun or Phuket.



Here people go mostly to Punta Cana,believe me, my aunt is from Sto. Domingo and she says there aren't many tourists there, there are lots more in Punta Cana or other touristic places.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Salar De Uyuni


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

eklips said:


> ^^ be then you enter a third phase and realise that "exotic" tourism is as fake as "normal tourism" or whatever you want to call it like. In these places deemed "exotic" the locals try to ajust themselves to the touristic stereotypes in order to make money from visitors.


That is quite true. People dream of far-away exotic places, and yet, after having travelled all around the world, I've found that most places are fake. The world has changed tremendously in 50 years. There is no place on Earth that is still pristine and untouched. I was in Western Sahara last winter, the beaches, which I had pictured in my mind as wild beaches in the middle of nowhere ages away from civilization were... all littered with refuse and garbage brought by the ocean currents from the rich countries. And there were always some guys popping up from nowhere trying to get some money from us. In the middle of the Sahara!

It has been the same everywhere where I've been. Traditional cultures are gone, Westernization and Americanization has taken place everywhere, even in the Muslim world. I would have loved to explore the world before WW2, when most places were genuine, but these days are over. I toured the Mexican altiplano in search of some remaining villages where people spoke Nahuatl, and was greatly disappointed: Spanish has replaced Nahuatl even in the areas that had been described to me as the most Nahuatl speaking. All I saw was poverty, poor people uprooted from their original culture and forced by socio-economic constraints to adopt Hispanic culture, in which they are lost. And I won't even mention the garbage everywhere that pollutes all the breathtaking Mexican landscape. I went on top of the Xinantecatl volcano, which is 4,200m high, looking for the lakes of the moon and the sun in the crater of the volcano where the ancient Indians practiced religious ceremonies, only to find that there were some Mexican vendors there selling cheap objects by the side of the lakes, just like in Mexico City, and with garbage everywhere in the crater of the volcano.

I could repeat the same for pretty much every country I've visited. Authentic places are gone. Tourism is everywhere, even in the most remote areas where you'd think no one ever goes. In my experience, after having seen so many places, I would say the most unspoiled and genuine places are actually to be found in the rich countries, where people have enough money and education to keep the environment clean, and where you can still find some somewhat authentic places if only you go off the beaten tracks. For example, it's funny that going to far away places like rural Mexico or the Western Sahara you only find poverty, garbage everywhere, tourist traps, and nothing authentic and genuine anymore, while last August my uncle took me to a beautiful medieval village only 30 km from my hometown in southern France where there were absolutely no tourists, the place was clean and unspoilt, so out of time, just as I would have imagined villages in very distant and exotic lands, and it was just there, only a 30 minutes drive from my parents' house, basking in the sunshine of an August afternoon, with no tourists whatsoever in sight, although it was worth 100 times more than so many tourist traps I've seen in distant lands.

I can think of similar places that are clean, authentic, and out of time in for example Northern California. All these places are so close to the bustling cities of the First world, and yet so much more preserved and authentic than far-away and exotic lands. It makes you reflect about travels and tourism in general.

These are pictures I took of the beaches in the Western Sahara last winter.

From a distance, it looks like in your wild dreams.









From up close, uh, it's a shock. Garbage everywhere! Brought from the First world by the ocean currents.


















Garbage piles up where the waves don't reach. Don't forget we're on a beach in the middle of the Sahara desert, hundreds of kilometers from the nearest city.









In comparison, only 2 hours drive from my hometown in southern France, you can find this. An unspoilt, authentic place, with no stupid vendors selling crap, and no garbage everywhere.









So, are the most authentic and preserved places those that are the most distant?


----------



## city3456789 (Aug 4, 2009)

Rabih said:


> *1- IRAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that Jerusalem and Alaska are pretty big tourist destinations.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

... for me:

1. Ulan Bator, Mongolia
2. Tashkent, Uzbekistan
3. Tristan da Cunha, UK
4. Nuuk, Greenland
5. Kerguelen, France


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

My places: Brunei, Isla de Pascua (Chile) y Humaitá (Paraguay). The last is a lost city destroyed by the Triple Alianza( Brazil, Agrgentina y Uruguay) in 1867.


----------



## r.lifzer (Jun 16, 2008)

1-Harare, Zimbabwe
2-Windhoek, Namibia
3-Theran, Iran 
4-Beirut, Lebanon
5-Vaduz, Lichtenstein


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Someone mentioned Chisinau, Moldova ... and I would someday like to visit the place because some of my ancestors are from there (but back in the Nineteenth Century when they left for America it was called Kishinev, Bessarabia).

My list:

Bukhara and Samarkand, Uzbekistan

Ouro Preto and Diamantina, Minas Gerais, Brazil

Ethiopia

New Guinea

Ulaan Bator, Mongolia

Medellin and Bogota, Col*o*mbia


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ruba Al Khali desert Saudi arabia, all alone with only my thoughts with me


----------



## Asscity (Oct 21, 2009)

Ulaan Bataar, Mongolia​






Kigali, Rwanda​






Yellowknife, Canada​






Oulu, Finland​






Belfast, N. Ireland​


----------



## Lyonessian (Aug 6, 2009)

Like some others in this thread...

Ulaan Baatar
Sanaa
Swakopmund/Skeleton Coast in Namibia
Ifrane, Morocco
Samarkand, Uzbekistan
Nova Scotia in Canada


----------



## sterock85 (May 6, 2006)

Longyearbyen - Svalbard (Norway)
Nuuk - Greenland
Torshavn - Faroe Islands
Port Stanley - Falklands
Heligoland - Holland


----------

